

Ask HN: Founders' expectations - drp4929

YC&#x27;s W15 application deadline is Oct 14. What do founders, who have already applied or who are planning to apply soon, expect to gain from YC W15 program ? Money, Network and Mentorship are often sighted as primary reasons to join such program but which one is the most important among these three ? Are there any other expectations ?<p>I am not affiliated with YC or any other accelerator&#x2F;incubator programs.
======
jtfairbank
The money is nice but just enough to allow us to continue working for 6 months
or so. And the networking is certainly useful in the long run. What I'm most
looking forward to, though, is the mentorship portion.

Specifically, I personally want to learn:

    
    
      * how to run a Beta with the highest standards
      * how to grow my organization and be an effective leader
      * how to work with other organizations (partners, customers, etc) at a company level
    

Those are all things I've done in an individual capacity but not as the leader
of my own company.

